# URGENT: K-9 Contact needed in Richmond, VA



## chjhu (Dec 30, 2002)

A private adoption went bad in Richmond, VA. The family that adopted the GSD is threatening to dump him (whereever) and is totally uncooperative. The husband is a police officer who claims to have K-9 handling experience. The dog has been kept in their garage for days. The former owner is 3.5 hours away from Richmond and is trying to get the dog back, she is willing to drive and pick up - but the family is being uncooperative. Is there anyone with K-9 contacts in the Richmond area who can help out with this? Maybe hold on to the dog until he can be picked up or talk some sense into the owner? We are worried that the dog will be euthanized if he gets dumped at the shelter as owner surrender.


----------



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

I hope this poor dog gets out! They sound like real ass h##es!!


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

WHAT IS WRONG WITH PEOPLE??? Why would you adopt a dog then threaten to dump it. Unbelievable, hopefully somebody down there can get involved, please.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

I live in Richmond. How can I help?


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

clean out your PM box please


----------



## chjhu (Dec 30, 2002)

Please check your PMs...


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

What ever happened with this, is he ok?


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

he's back with the original owner and safe


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

Man, I just saw this thread this morning.

MaxGunnar were you able to intervene? If so, thank you!


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

Awesome. That was crazy


----------

